# what floats your boat?



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I posted this same thread on the proboards, but i think we can keep it g rated. I would never want to offend anyone!:happy2:

What draws your attention to someone of the opposite sex, or i guess same sex, if ya go that way? I mean beyond, or seprate, from being attractive.-

I like a woman with her hair up, especially in a bandana. Not sure if it is the exsposed neck, or country look, or if i have an aunt jehmimah thing goin on.

A woman driving a truck/jeep. Not a new one, or an suv, in fact the older the better! Just something that makes me turn my head.-

Very little or no make up. Blemishes, scars and wrinkles are natural. We all got em.

Of course there is intelligence, careing for others a sense of humour etc...., but we dont know these things, til we know the people.

Whats ya'lls?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ummm, I love to see a guy wearing hiking boots, jeans and flannel. That right there makes me start to squirm. If he has a beard even better. If he doesn't have a beard it isn't a no break deal. If he smells of timber or the woods then yep he is pretty yummy.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

A kind smile......and eyes that are 'smiling' with a calm confidence.....


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I think self confidence is something both sexes are attracted to. Although i am not sure we define them the same.

Many times women seem to be attracted to what most guys would call a jerk. Struggeling witb the g rated part! Lol

I also know guys are attracted to women, that other women would refer to in less flattering terms!


What say ye all?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I will make a fool of myself for an intellectual barbarian. And have.

Luckily for me, they're rare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Only on the west coast. Over here, we got a whole lot of barbarians. I'm not too sure any of them are intellectual though. Most of them are just run of the mill barbarians, except Conehead the Barbarian. He set off a nuclear device at a football game and become governor of a west coast state.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, zong, tempting though it may be, I'm not going to riff with you and mess up this perfectly nice thread.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> I will make a fool of myself for an intellectual barbarian. And have.
> 
> Luckily for me, they're rare.


Oh yeah, the other stuff attracts me but it is an intellectual mind that would keep me there. I love having my mind stimulated.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Ummm, I love to see a guy wearing hiking boots, jeans and flannel. That right there makes me start to squirm. If he has a beard even better. If he doesn't have a beard it isn't a no break deal. If he smells of timber or the woods then yep he is pretty yummy.


Is that so you can chase and catch him easilyLOL. You will get the joke I'm surelol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> Is that so you can chase and catch him easilyLOL. You will get the joke I'm surelol


I got the joke Billy, thanks for coming here just to make me laugh, lol. Oh, and hey, I am pretty sure I can keep my license for hunting thank you very much, lol.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

When he tells me how much he misses my body and can't get enough of it. 

ooo *fans self*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i like to see a man working with wood. i didn't know women still wore bandanas. but what do i know ~Georgia


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> I got the joke Billy, thanks for coming here just to make me laugh, lol. Oh, and hey, I am pretty sure I can keep my license for hunting thank you very much, lol.


Ya welcome I'm here to serveLOL


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> i like to see a man working with wood. i didn't know women still wore bandanas. but what do i know ~Georgia


Rarely, maybe thats why i like it! 

I am a carpenter, but i WILL not make a comment about working with wood!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yum, a carpenter that works with wood that wears a bandanna, they call those skull caps around here and that is one hawt look. As long as they are tied tight around the back of the skull, oh yummy.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

what rocks my boat? peddles...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The rugged outdoorsy type whatever package it comes in. Now if I'm going to date them I do have a few preferences.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh well yes i see now. the skull cap! my husband use to wear one in the work shop. i thought he meant the old fashioned bandana tied under the chin the way my grandmother did. my mistake. ~Georgia.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Yum, a carpenter that works with wood that wears a bandanna, they call those skull caps around here and that is one hawt look. As long as they are tied tight around the back of the skull, oh yummy.


They are known by many names including dew rags


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> They are known by many names including dew rags


Yeah that look, yummy. Don't even get me started, I have sworn off men and this thread is making that rather hard. LOL.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I really didnt mean a skull cap, they are a little different. More like what the model in this pic is wearing
http://www.google.com/search?q=wome...e2QWz64DICA&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=480&bih=295#i=23 

I wear a bandana, in the summer, to keep my bald dome from getting burnt.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Yeah that look, yummy. Don't even get me started, I have sworn off men and this thread is making that rather hard. LOL.


I have sworn off women, but i occasionally look, and occasionally forget!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Brains, a smile and upper body strength.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess it really dosent matter at my age. The things that women wear THAT I HAVE TO TAKE A LOOK AT< are worn on much younger women. The women I am in the ball park with, I dont think I have ever saw one wearing/looking so provocitive I had to take another look. Im about that way now myself.
My idea is, Nobody was interested when I was younger, and handsomer, and always went to town dressed up and clean, Heck with them now. Im old and not handsome, and If I got to go to town to get somthing for the farm. IM going in what Im wearing at the farm.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

A ready smile, crinkly smile-lines around his eyes (tells me that he smiles a lot). Life's too short to be unhappy...

Mary


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

If we are talking about what manly features would catch my eye while out and about...then, I will have to say...tall, broad shoulders, military style hair or balding but buzzcut/shaved...I'll keep looking if he's in jeans and boots...working man attire...some facial hair....maybe a tattoo or two. Sometimes its a completely different set of attributes cause I'm a woman and I love to look at men


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I am, on first sight, attracted to to the gals most guys miss... the quiet, maybe shy ones that seem to find the corners of the room. Maybe nice lookin', maybe plain, but there is alway something about them that seems confident, comfortable with themselves... some might call 'em wallflowers or mousey, but there is usually somebody quite real there, and not a ball of knots that can't quite untangle...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Women who are,,,,,, breathing.....


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I am attracted to a man that laughs easily. That laugh has to reach their eyes. I love to see a man just throw his head back and really laugh - it says to me they are comfortable with themselves, have a sense of humor. I like a full beard. Broad shoulders are nice, and big hands are nice too.


Jackie


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

arcticow said:


> I am, on first sight, attracted to to the gals most guys miss... the quiet, maybe shy ones that seem to find the corners of the room. Maybe nice lookin', maybe plain, but there is alway something about them that seems confident, comfortable with themselves... some might call 'em wallflowers or mousey, but there is usually somebody quite real there, and not a ball of knots that can't quite untangle...


Hey now, we hang out in the corners because it is usually just to loud to be in the middle and we prefer a one on one conversation rather then yelling to a crowd or group of people.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Groene Pionier said:


> what rocks my boat? peddles...


 No, it was what floats your boat? lol! If you're boat is trying to quit floating, you need some oars to "paddle" it to shore with! 

Hmmm! Maybe you have a paddle boat with peddles, though?

Many different things can "rock" a boat!!!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

... a Sweat shirt, boy cut panties, hair back in a pony tail... lounging on the sofa drinking hot chocolate (and asking: "are you coming in here for the movie or what? I'm cooold!")


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A man wearing a cowboy hat - one that's obviously USED cowboying - will cause me to take a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th look. . . .


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Manners is one thing that comes to mind. A man that thinks nothing of holding the door for a lady, tips his hat, is respectful, says yes 'mam, please and thank you, and things along this line gets my attention. Men who are genuninely respectful of women tend to be that way nomatter how old she is, older woman, girl, or in-between.

One that doesn't feel the need to cuss like a sailer. (no offense to any sailors, haha)

A genunine smile that tells you in an instant that this is a nice guy.

An easy going manner, funny, but not silly. There's a time and place for all out silliness, but I don't want to hear that all the time.

Someone who takes pride in what they do, whether on the job or at home. It doesn't matter what the work is that he does, so long as he does it to the best of his ability, and is well satisfied with the end results. 

I like a little bit of a romantic. Not that they have to shower you with gifts and whatnot all the time, but just every once in a while, out of the blue, and "just because".

I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm a sucker for dominant bad boys. You can tell a lot about a man by how he treats his horses..and how they respond.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I disagree! My horses know how to respond to me, cuz they know I'm the dominant leader. They can tell by the way my body is posturing, whether I am friend or foe. They either need to move the hell outa the way, or stay put.

I've had a lot of hard horses,and although it is a thought process, I will win! They might not be for you or the next individual, but they will respect me!

If you equate that into a man/woman relationship, you're way off track! Like...you'll get bucked off on your head, type of situation!



wildhorse said:


> I'm a sucker for dominant bad boys. You can tell a lot about a man by how he treats his horses..and how they respond.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

A nice beard and voice will get my attention every time.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

arcticow said:


> I am, on first sight, attracted to to the gals most guys miss... the quiet, maybe shy ones that seem to find the corners of the room. Maybe nice lookin', maybe plain, but there is alway something about them that seems confident, comfortable with themselves... some might call 'em* wallflowers or mousey*, but there is usually somebody quite real there, and not a ball of knots that can't quite untangle...


 I thought we were talking about the same woman till you mentioned mousey.
I still want her to be aggressive enought to say "Hey Mister,,, you take that plate and rinse it off and put it in the dishwasher".
I'll grab ahold of her,,, swing her around,,, give her a big ole kiss, and say,,, "yes mamm"


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Hmmmm, many possibilities for back-hand humor, but to be honest: a guy who will split wood if he knows I will bake pies if there is wood stacked. A non-smoker, of course, and a guy who isn't intimidated by the fact that I can build as well as ride old motorcycles. Beard? Oh yes. Tall is nice. Let's see---a guy who loves children and knows that a '95 7mm Mauser cocks on the return stroke of the bolt. And a man who knows that his hat comes off when the flag passes by in a parade....that would be great.

My, my. I seem to be describing my late husband. Such a surprise, huh? (Sigh.)

Barb---with two dogs, one cat, and five motorcycles, and lookin' for a tractor!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you mean it cocks when you lift the bolt up? or...Return stroke means as it closes. And are you sure? Do you need to check?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

There I was...... cutting down a large spruce with my 60CC Husky, wearing Carhart bibs and a rabbit hat.....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm a wallflower because I don't care for crowds and with my height, I want to be at the side or edge of said crowd. It sure isn't because I'm mousey.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I am not mousey either, but I prefer to be on the edge, you can keep better track of people that way and learn a lot more about a crowd.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

After a few days of rain as the waterways around here crest and the roads flash flood, parking my boat at the lower terrace of my place is enough to float it tonite. :rotfl:

She always floats my boat when we go fishing together at the river or lake because she can climb into the boat easier to float it off the trailer and bank dock it and I can back a trailer easier than she can.

Together we get the boat launched and the truck and trailer parked in about 5 minutes instead of the 15 it usually takes me to launch.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

casual happiness


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> No, it was what floats your boat? lol! If you're boat is trying to quit floating, you need some oars to "paddle" it to shore with!
> 
> Hmmm! Maybe you have a paddle boat with peddles, though?
> 
> Many different things can "rock" a boat!!!


We do have peddles with certain kind of boats 

http://www.alutecnederland.nl/Waterfietsen/Waterfietsen.htm

i wouldn't want to bother ya'll with what rocks my boat


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What floats my boat?

This....


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

GrammaBarb said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hmmmm, many possibilities for back-hand humor, but to be honest: a guy who will split wood if he knows I will bake pies if there is wood stacked. A non-smoker, of course, and a guy who isn't intimidated by the fact that I can build as well as ride old motorcycles. Beard? Oh yes. Tall is nice. Let's see---a guy who loves children and knows that a '95 7mm Mauser cocks on the return stroke of the bolt. And a man who knows that his hat comes off when the flag passes by in a parade....that would be great.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the forum Barb (my sister's name). 

Jackie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

A man in black slacks and a black coat. Have no idea why. Laugh wrinkles at the corner of his eyes is icing on the cake.:happy:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Facial hair, flannel, jeans or camo pants, driving a truck....something about a tool belt is hot, too! 
Lee and I were driving in the truck yesterday and I looked over at him and thought, "Wow, you are pretty hot!"


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, I like women with a little spit to 'em, I meant the girl that some folk mistake for timid... mostly they are not.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> What floats my boat?
> 
> This....


Dang, he is HAWT, yep, you go girl, he would float my boat as well. Now I understand why ya have been quiet and all, I would be as well.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

What else floats my boat, fishing trips, going to the beach and walking in the sand, going to music concerts with friends. Listening to music in the house, hanging with my own kids. Being out doors.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have a boat,,,,,,,What do I do now????????

My horses can swim,,,,,does that count ???????

What makes my horse swim ?

Deep Water !!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Driving a pick up truck ( for some reason I prefer red ), smiling , maybe smells a little bit like cows , gets me every time !


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Vickie44 said:


> Driving a pick up truck ( for some reason I prefer red ), smiling , maybe smells a little bit like cows , gets me every time !



Cattle don't smell.....their poop does.......:lookout:


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Jackie---many thanks! Happy to be here! And Joe---cocks on the return to battery stroke. The K-98 is the reverse (I think). (I dunno---let's talk about BSA singles...!) 

BSA singles float my boat, along with guys who like bluegrass and moonshine, love being off the grid as much as possible, and have a pocketful of Strange! And sidecars! "Must Love Sidecars!"

"Well, all the way home, with nobody heedin',
No nobody heedin' to poor Annie's pleadin',
Yes, all the way home to me own little garrote,'
If I cannot get a man, then I'll have to get a parrot...." (Irish folk ballad)

Barb, sipping tea on a gray Pacific NW morning.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I see where some of y'all like a bad boy. I want to put in as having a bad back. Probably from being stabbed so many times. Close enough, right?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm a wallflower because I don't care for crowds and with my height, I want to be at the side or edge of said crowd. It sure isn't because I'm mousey.


 Funny, but I never pictured you as anywhere NEAR mousey... :lookout:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That made me laugh! I can be much more opinionated in real life, I'm mellow here.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If this is mellow...LOL


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> Driving a pick up truck ( for some reason I prefer red ), smiling , maybe smells a little bit like cows , gets me every time !


 I think I like red too. But mines a dark blue,, but a metalic blue.
And NO,, you can't take a rattle can to it.
The trailor I'm lookin at buyin I'm pretty sure smells like somethin,,, could be dried cow manure, could be hogs, or sheep, or goats.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I could get into actual trouble answering this lol.
My "boat floaters" have changed a little bit over the years. But all of my preferences have always had more to do with attitude, personality, the way a man carries himeself, the way he treats himself and others more than any "type". Although at one point in my life...over six foot and certain arms was my kryptonite. I am finding out that is no longer the case. Lessons learned lol (whatever that means).

It is more important to me now in life to be with someone that can, in attitude and personality, take care of things; be as dominant and "in charge" as necessary with a subtle (or at times not so subtle) firmness and confidence. And a little kink doesn't hurt either. :heh:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I'm one of the only chicks on earth who thinks bad boys are a turnoff, and do not find tallness to be an attraction. (Not saying it's BAD... I just could care less how tall someone is...)


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

walks upright & deep voice

2nd one doesn't matter that much, but first one is important.....


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

YAY, sherry!!!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Water.... it takes water to float my boat. :trollface


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vnvMcX95G20


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Not mine, but I has one!

[YOUTUBE]nXgeruSRK7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I like a woman too. Not a female tryin to be a man. MOst of my misery in life came from female bosses with an ax to grind. A woman should BE a woman. Can't express it better, if you know what I mean doesn't need further explanation, if you don't you won't.
Ed


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I think I like red too. But mines a dark blue,, but a metalic blue.
> And NO,, you can't take a rattle can to it.
> The trailor I'm lookin at buyin I'm pretty sure smells like somethin,,, could be dried cow manure, could be hogs, or sheep, or goats.


 
Or Hay! Or all of the above .


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

whiterock said:


> I like a woman too. Not a female tryin to be a man. MOst of my misery in life came from female bosses with an ax to grind. A woman should BE a woman. Can't express it better, if you know what I mean doesn't need further explanation, if you don't you won't.
> Ed


I am not a girly girl by any stretch of the imagination. I AM myself, however. I don't have any axe to grind, I am not cruel, and don't feel any need to be the dominant superior of my man. I can be loud-mouthed, confident, and too truthful, and I don't tend to back down when I know I'm right. I think that insecure people tend to find it either comforting to have someone around who can step into that alpha-type role, or they feel challenged and run. I have no problem letting others take the lead though. I'm not on a power trip, I just have a strong personality. I wish it was easier to find men who were interested in a woman who isn't meek and always in need of help or needing led by the hand. (Or, if you want to put a pretty spin on it, a "womanly" woman... I don't do games, fake giggling, or getting done up to go shopping...) It's so blah and boring and stereotypical to me. I will never fit into that role. Where are all the men who think outside the box?

I think if I ever get to the point in my life where I'm actively looking for a SO, I'll have to find him at a fetish site or something. Maybe it's shameful to show your face in normal places when you're attracted to tomboys, or like your woman with a little bit of a feisty gleam in her eye. Seems to me all the boys are looking for a fantasy woman. They all say they want an outdoorsy chick who isn't afraid to get dirty, but they seem to want that woman to make sure she puts on her makeup before climbing out of the tent, and gets her manicured nails redone after they get home. :bored:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

whiterock said:


> I like a woman too. Not a female tryin to be a man. MOst of my misery in life came from female bosses with an ax to grind. A woman should BE a woman.


 
LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! :bow:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I think that girls (much as barbecue, or friends, or any manner of things) can be perfect in a variety of forms. That there is no one definition of perfection, and that if the guy is open to new ideas and not wishing to push said girl into a box or mold them into his ideal, he can find happiness.

Too often, amongst friends or acquaintances, it's been my experience that they are looking externally (weight, height, career, religion, interests) rather than looking internally (do we get along? can I become interested in what she's interested in and vice versa? can I be accepting and open to changes in my life and new experiences?). 

I think the person that can focus on the latter, rather than the former, will be far more successful in terms of finding relationship success and overall contentment.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe I should try to explain for SilverFlames819.

A woman knows she is a woman, confidant, self assured, inner strength, a sensuosness that isn't what many think of as sexyness. She knows how to do what she does, and likes men for what they are, not what current standards say they must be.

She can be tall and thin, short and plump and all in between. She has a way of moving that exudes selfconfidence. She may not need a man, but knows how to show that she likes men without being overly agressive.

I usually refer to these as Texas Women.

Ed


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

A friend was seeing a girl that is a bit of a Tomboy. She hunts, has her own boat, splits wood, rides snowmachines, and is generally a cool person to hang out with. One of the lodge regulars asked him how he was going to tame her.

He said, "Why would I want to do that?"


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think that it is definitely possible for a woman to do "manly" things like hunt, fish, wrangle animals and do other "homesteady/outdoorsy" things and still remain a "woman."
Besides, a big part of what makes a woman a woman takes place at the end of the day when you get her settled down for the night....just sayin!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

whiterock said:


> Maybe I should try to explain for SilverFlames819.
> 
> A woman knows she is a woman, confidant, self assured, inner strength, a sensuosness that isn't what many think of as sexyness. She knows how to do what she does, and likes men for what they are, not what current standards say they must be.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I like this but I am from Oregon. Can I be a Texas Women please.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Red hair and green eyes float my boat. But what really draws me to a woman is her kindness and morals.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep, I just struck out, I have red hair but blue eyes. Guess I get to stay in Oregon after all, LOL.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

cindilu, i didn't use Texas Woman in original post because I KNOW those kind of women are more places than Texas. Oh yeah, red hair and blue eyes are hot, if you are goin by looks alone, which I wouldn't do. Lots of pretties are pretty ugly when you get to know em.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, i have a weakness for red heads, too! I also have the scars to prove it!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

mickm said:


> Oh, i have a weakness for red heads, too! I also have the scars to prove it!


 Time and again I hear the rumor that redheads are -amazing- lovers but often hell to live with.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Believe it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey now, don't be knocking down the red heads, we can be sweet when we want to be. LOL.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Time and again I hear the rumor that redheads are -amazing- lovers but often hell to live with.


True, true, but we aren't that hard to live with, well sorda, okay maybe just a little bit hard to live with. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

The notion that one's hair color can in any way affect their sexual capacities is puerile, at best, sophomoric.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Zong, I beg to defer with that response.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

cindilu said:


> Zong, I beg to defer with that response.


Defer away.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

whiterock said:


> I like a woman too. Not a female tryin to be a man. MOst of my misery in life came from female bosses with an ax to grind. A woman should BE a woman. Can't express it better, if you know what I mean doesn't need further explanation, if you don't you won't.
> Ed


Never did understand why some women think they have to act like a man to gain anything...such as respect.

I have worked in a male dominant field for 14 years. Although more women are into it, they are not necessarily into the scope that I am. Most women in my field go into administrative, they do not stay in technical.

Personally, I have worked a lot of jobs...in some of those I have been "in charge" of anywhere from 1 to 50 some odd people...usually all or most of those people are men. Never had an issue and I do not act like a man or have a chip on my shoulder about it. Not a ball buster. Don't have to be.

Currently I work for a global company that employs 1400 or so people. In my division, my market segment, I AM the only woman. What is more, I am the ONLY American and the only caucasian person. I have no troubles and actually gain respect not by busting balls but by being my feminine self (and no that does not mean exploiting feminine "wiles")

Not too long ago someone from this board (Glazed LOL) told me I was a woman...it is hard to explain in text what she meant...maybe she can help us out...she says to me..."You are a WO-MAN!"...and she said it with a tone that...yeah you cannot get from text LOL. I think I finally am understanding what she means because of my recent interactions with people.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to agree with Zong on this one...lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I would sure give it a run for the money, well maybe not but ya get what I mean any ways.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Probably not what you said.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol you guys


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Yep, I just struck out, I have red hair but blue eyes. Guess I get to stay in Oregon after all, LOL.


You probably wouldn't care for Maryland anyway. Though I might travel out to Oregon for red hair and the right blue eyes. 



> The notion that one's hair color can in any way affect their sexual capacities is puerile, at best, sophomoric.


Ok, I'll instead have the notion one's sexual capacities affects their hair color.

Anyone want to practice until their hair turns red? Wyld thang, Whynot Cindilu, you're already there but maybe if you stay on your game you'll never get gray hair.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

zong said:


> The notion that one's hair color can in any way affect their sexual capacities is puerile, at best, sophomoric.


Sorry, it is like a sex link. The hair color doesnt cause them to be good in bed, its a sign 
that they are good in bed!



Exstensive research on this subject, it is well documentwd in court records, hospital visots and neighbors complaints!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

My own 45 years of extensive, detailed, and labor-intensive research proves, beyond any doubt, that the quantitative measure of "good in bed" is that the more you put into it, the more you get out of it. 

And in the end
the love you take
is equal to the love
you make.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

When I lived in Texas, I discovered that ANY man in jeans, a nice shirt, corduroy jacket, wearing a cowboy hat and boots was ..as they now say.."hot"...:rock:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I'm more about a pair of steel toes than cowboy boots... worn to the point where the steel shone through a long time ago (but Cowboy boots do seem to be immensely popular here!)


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

bostonlesley said:


> When I lived in Texas, I discovered that ANY man in jeans, a nice shirt, corduroy jacket, wearing a cowboy hat and boots was ..as they now say.."hot"...:rock:


 I always wear hat, boots starched jeans,nice shirt. But "dress jacket" is either wool or silk.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

whiterock said:


> I always wear hat, boots starched jeans,nice shirt. But "dress jacket" is either wool or silk.
> Ed


4 out of 5 isn't bad..LOL..


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

What about denim shirt, jeans, lace-up boots and a feed store cap all sprinkled with "organic" residue???


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

arcticow said:


> What about denim shirt, jeans, lace-up boots and a feed store cap all sprinkled with "organic" residue???


 I don't care what he's wearing or what he looks like. If he smells like fresh hay and livestock, and has a great smile, my boat is floating!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

arcticow said:


> What about denim shirt, jeans, lace-up boots and a feed store cap all sprinkled with "organic" residue???


Hmmmmmm.. 2 out of 5 is lukewarm...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, so I'll change my name to LUKE... :flame:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Laura said:


> I don't care what he's wearing or what he looks like. If he smells like fresh hay and livestock, and has a great smile, my boat is floating!


 Maybe there is a market oppotunity for scent makers...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

arcticow said:


> Maybe there is a market oppotunity for scent makers...


 I can tell the difference between fresh and stale with chemical additives. Besides, I'll check the underside of your truck for the right kind of mud.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

zong said:


> My own 45 years of extensive, detailed, and labor-intensive research proves, beyond any doubt, that the quantitative measure of "good in bed" is that the more you put into it, the more you get out of it.
> 
> And in the end
> the love you take
> ...


Some cases its not a question of " what you put in to it"! I have long been aware that noth replaces enthusiasm!

It is sometimes a question of survival,and being able to live with yourself awftwrwards!:happy2:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Intellect, a very intelligent man who is able to reason and understand abstract things. A man that likes the outdoors and is comfortable with both modern and ancient "technology". A man that rides horses...yum!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I dig chicks in bunny boots!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Something I've come to look for in women is their ability to speak up. Meek can be cute but it leads to complications later on.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

mickm said:


> Some cases its not a question of " what you put in to it"! I have long been aware that noth replaces enthusiasm!
> 
> It is sometimes a question of survival,and being able to live with yourself awftwrwards!:happy2:


You had me totally laughing with that statement, lol. I got it and want to comment so badly but I am trying hard to be good. Really I am and so I will have to shush my mouth but oh how badly I want to say something. :angel:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

arcticow said:


> What about denim shirt, jeans, lace-up boots and a feed store cap all sprinkled with &quot;organic&quot; residue???


Dibs!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Laura, that's downright PICKY! Lonelytree, all chicks in AK are in bunnyboots this time of year...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

arcticow said:


> Laura, that's downright PICKY! Lonelytree, all chicks in AK are in bunnyboots this time of year...


 Yeah I know. I learned I'm allergic to the cheap imitations.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

bostonlesley said:


> When I lived in Texas, I discovered that ANY man in jeans, a nice shirt, corduroy jacket, wearing a cowboy hat and boots was ..as they now say.."hot"...:rock:


Through in a pair of chaps and I'm silly putty.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

cindilu said:


> You had me totally laughing with that statement, lol. I got it and want to comment so badly but I am trying hard to be good. Really I am and so I will have to shush my mouth but oh how badly I want to say something. :angel:


You sure your a red head?:happy2:


----------



## swerven (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmmm, Searched this thread for "shirtless, daisy dukes, and cowboy boots" and got nothing. Just my luck. Dang it, what am I doing wrong.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Vickie44 said:


> Dibs!


Looks like we have the first ST match up of the new year!! :grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I doubt itTi, U mean If a guy puts on chaps your falls off?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

mickm said:


> You sure your a red head?:happy2:


Yeah, I am pretty sure last time I checked but I have also learned when to talk and when to shush and that would have been the time to shush, LOL.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

arcticow said:


> Laura, that's downright PICKY! Lonelytree, all chicks in AK are in bunnyboots this time of year...


Bunny boots, Bibs, Jacket, face mask, gloves and a G-Max helmet on a Ski Doo! 

Hawt flash! I feel funny!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Only a guy who's been thru a couple winters can tell if it's a chick with all the gear on...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They was singing Swanee River, And instead of the right word, they used, loving

Likely cant say the right word in here. I been burned and fractured way too much lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit, I tried to put this in its own posting. Sorry.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

A man who makes me want to rip the skin off his back when he comes in from the field/garage/workshop/insert other outdoor activity here and gives me THAT look...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Cill, girl, chill... lol


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I would be attracted to a man WHO TELLS THE TRUTH, who respects me, and who has crinkles around his eyes


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Crinkles around the eyes are a sure sign of lying! Lol


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Nope---the good kind of "eye crinkles" that come from laughnig and smiling a lot!


----------

